# Vodafone Charging 50p/3 min for customer care in a toll free no.??



## Ronnie11 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys,i had called up at vodafone yest regarding some clarification at their toll free number 111(even 9820098200),when i opted to talk to customer care executive,it informs that from now on,u will be charged 50p/3min to talk to a customer care executive...is this legal??So we have to pay them for some problem of theirs,i asked some of my friends & they said that there were some rumours of them planning to charge...can anyone tell me y they are charging for customer care service?Is this applicable to every service or is vodafone the only one doing it...??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2010)

Yup Vodaphone and many other providers is charging for speaking to CC Executive from now on.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2010)

Airtel and MTNL don't do so.

Edit: okay Airtel is charging too. :/

MTNL ftw.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 28, 2010)

If they charge, they better provide better services.


----------



## walkmanguru (Mar 28, 2010)

Idea is aslo charging....time to switch to some other service provider...


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 28, 2010)

all have started charging...

trend started By Idea....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there any reason as to why they are charging?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup! Some prank callers! 

My brother played me a recorded conversation (think it is from Airtel support). A guy calls up support for activating caller tunes, playing dumb and really mocks the guy at support. Putting myself in that guys' shoes, it is rather irritating and gives a reason good enough for mobile operators to put a toll (though I think that is not the best solution).


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya ,
This is true that now all the Mobile service provider are going to charge for talk with Customer care.
but TRAI has not yet approved that, so all this is waiting for a green flag from Trai.

But I got news that For Compliant there will be a new Phone number which will be free, but for other customer care will Be Payable.


i don't know exactly the reason for this,may be this is the new way the govt is Charging the Mobile service vendor, and the load is being transfer to Poor Customers.

(Same Like service tax: which has to be payed by person who provide services but they directly charge it from there Dear Customers.)

Really Govt Is trying to Juice all there avenues from different sources as best as possible and every time sufferer is POOR CUSTOMER (AAM Janata) .

After 3g Boom ,Govt is still hungry for Money from Mobile Service provider.
(i think after paying such a big amt by Mobile service provider to govt , 3g services will be a expensive and will not be affordable also)

If CCare is chargeable,then i will prefer to go In Customer care to resolve my problem


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think we must get together and put a PIL in a court... What do you people say??


----------



## azzu (Jun 2, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Ya ,
> 
> Really Govt Is trying to Juice all there avenues from different sources as best as possible and every time sufferer is POOR CUSTOMER (AAM Janata) .
> 
> ...


AFAIK govt wont get any money from the cc charges 
its Service providers who r charging it.
though i hope TRAI doesnt approve it 
little old thread to Dig na ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

vodafone also doing the same. customer care calls to 111 @ 50p per 3mins. Service Request calls to 198 free of cost


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2010)

^^Ditto for aircel. Only complaints free. Any questions and stuff... 50p/min.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 3, 2010)

BSNL/MTNL are not charging anything


----------



## Ecko (Jun 10, 2010)

^Both $u|<


----------



## pauldmps (Jun 14, 2010)

The operators are suffering heavy loses from the competition in the market & the recent 3G auctions (in which the govt. almost stripped the companies naked). 

So the person bearing this load would be the customers.


----------

